# How can breweries sell it so cheap ????



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

I think it's the markup on extract
I've never done all grain but I think it can be a lot cheaper once you have the equipment

Dave


----------



## mattoleriver (Sep 20, 2003)

Are you maybe comparing a Scottish Ale to a Strong Scotch Ale? 
At 8.0 ABV it looks like you're wanting to brew a Strong Scotch Ale. A Strong Scotch Ale will have about double the ABV of a Scottish Ale. That increase in ABV requires a substantial increase in fermentables and will be much more expensive to brew.

http://www.bjcp.org/2008styles/style09.html

If you are using liquid yeast you can save a substantial portion of the cost by reusing your yeast. If you like Scottish Ales it would be a good idea to brew a Scottish Ale then use that yeast cake to brew your Strong Scotch Ale. You will get a great fermentation and cut your yeast cost in half.

I haven't priced extract lately but I know the price of hops has gone through the roof. You're lucky you're brewing Scottish Ales and not IPAs! 

George


----------



## Aspera (Aug 1, 2005)

Your local homebrew shop has about a 300% markup for small volumes of extract which are expensive to inventory, ship and produce. Try buying extract in bulk or take the plunge and go for all grain brewing.


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

Aspera

any idea where one could buy extract in bulk?
I'd like to make the all grain plunge but probably not for a while

Dave

[edit] never mind, I see northern brewers has it


----------



## dorado (Jul 12, 2004)

Dry malt extract in 55# boxes.

Grape and Granary in Ohio.

http://www.thegrape.net/browse.cfm/2,1500.html

Homebrew adventures in North Carolina.

http://www.homebrewadventures.com/s...e_Code=homebrew&Category_Code=ING-dme-x-light


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

Yeah, a lot of the expense is the extract. It's wort that then has to have most of the moisture driven out under near-vacuum, and as we know it's a huge hassle to handle and package. All-grain can really be done pretty cheaply if you use the plastic bucket Zapap-style mash and lauter tun. I make 10 gallons for about 30 to 40 bucks, and I don't reuse liquid yeast anymore and go for quality hops. Breweries of course have an economy of scale.


----------



## spunky (Nov 14, 2006)

mattoleriver said:


> Are you maybe comparing a Scottish Ale to a Strong Scotch Ale?
> At 8.0 ABV it looks like you're wanting to brew a Strong Scotch Ale. A Strong Scotch Ale will have about double the ABV of a Scottish Ale. That increase in ABV requires a substantial increase in fermentables and will be much more expensive to brew.
> 
> http://www.bjcp.org/2008styles/style09.html
> ...


 Wow 300% ; I understand the weak USD$ and why malts produced in europe are expensive, but usa made malt extracts are just as high. 

Got the hop thing covered. I have a 12yr old cascade vine; just planted 2 nuggets and 2 sterlings rhizomes; so next year I will be set. 

I was trying to brew a copy of McQwens ( sp) ?????

used to be brewing homebrew was fun , cost saving venture


----------



## mattoleriver (Sep 20, 2003)

Listermann's has a pretty good price on bulk LME and ships (UPS) free on orders of $35+ east of the Mississippi. 
http://www.listermann.com/Store/products.asp?id=20

George


----------

